# EPIC Macros?



## mayabrkic123 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey everyone!  Hoping someone has some kind of insight or tips.

I code for a company that uses the EPIC EMR system. We are trying to go paperless in order to start working from home. Currently, The girls that reconcile our batches to code, run a report in EPIC and have to copy and paste the information from that and create an Excel spreadsheet for us to code from. As you can imagine, this is very time consuming and with as quick as we code batches, it seems like this process is a waste. I'm wondering if there are any Macros I can run in Excel that will pull the information over in a neat spreadsheet or if there are any other tips or tricks anyone knows of that might help speed up the process or be a little easier to compile all the information.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## CARJE627 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Epic workqueue*

EPIC has a feature called "Workqueue" where the physicians can drop the charges once they sign and close at the end of the encounter. The charges can then be viewed in the workqueue for accuracy.  At 100% charge review, you can open the charges for each patient, then go into the chart to verify the note has been signed and make any corrections to the encounter before you accept and submit.  If they have this set up it will make your life much easier and you wouldn't have to do manual batches.


----------



## mayabrkic123 (Mar 16, 2017)

We actually do use the Work queues, just not all the charges hit them so I'm not sure that would completely work. Do you happen to know if there's some kind of list of patients and procedures/diagnoses that I can run from EPIC that won't come over all jumbled up in Excel? I've been wracking my brain trying to find something, but thus far have not found anything.


----------

